# Längster String in Arraylist



## manni2 (27. Jan 2010)

Guten Tag!

Ich möchte aus einer Arraylist, die z.B. folgende 4 Strings enthält...
[Hallo du, Test programm, einfach gut gemacht, Hund Katze]
...ermitteln, welcher String der längste ist und wieviele Zeichen dieser hat. Also hier ist es zum Beispiel der String "einfach gut gemacht" mit 19 Zeichen (inkl. Leerzeichen).
Wie mache ich das am geschicktesten?

Lieben Gruß,
Mannfred


----------



## faetzminator (27. Jan 2010)

```
public int getLongestStringLength(List<String> list) {
    int len = -1;
    for (String str : list) {
        if (str != null) {
            len = Math.max(len, str.length());
        }
    }
    return len;
}
```


----------



## manni2 (27. Jan 2010)

Dieses Forum ist beeindruckend.

Herzlichen Dank!


----------

